
Ask HN: Microbiome and Diseases - nyc111
I&#x27;m a layman who is very interested in the microbes that live in our gut. I want to initiate a citizen science project to relate gut microbes to known diseases. For instance, this research ties Lupus to gut microbes http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hcplive.com&#x2F;conference-c...obiome-seems-to-have-role-in-triggering-lupus and this research ties asthma to gut microbes http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.health24.com&#x2F;Diet-and-nu...een-gut-bacteria-asthma-and-anorexia-20151105<p>I&#x27;m imagining to form a company like ubiome http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ubiome.com&#x2F; .<p>My question is: What type of machinery ubiome or anyone who wants to identify gut microbes uses? I&#x27;m in Turkey and I want to find out if this test can be done here.<p>My other question is: It is possible to identify gut microbes by traditional lab methods as in a Comprehensive Stool Test without using DNA. İs this technique inferior to DNA method?<p>I contacted ubiome and also American Gut Project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;humanfoodproject.com&#x2F;americangut&#x2F; for answers to these questions but they never answered me. I wrote to several academics and they never replied either.<p>Thanks.
======
nyc111
Clickable links:

Lupus to gut microbes

[http://www.hcplive.com/conference-c...obiome-seems-to-
have-r...](http://www.hcplive.com/conference-c...obiome-seems-to-have-role-in-
triggering-lupus)

Asthma to gut microbes

[http://www.health24.com/Diet-and-nu...een-gut-bacteria-
asthm...](http://www.health24.com/Diet-and-nu...een-gut-bacteria-asthma-and-
anorexia-20151105)

ubiome

[http://ubiome.com/](http://ubiome.com/) .

American Gut Project

[http://humanfoodproject.com/americangut/](http://humanfoodproject.com/americangut/)

------
DanBC
[http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v4/n10/full/tp201498a.html](http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v4/n10/full/tp201498a.html)

This gives some information about method.

